# Fist attempt at Raw. So far no interest



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Ruger is 4 months old now. I have decided to start transitioning to raw with him and tested a couple of items to see his reaction. First I gave him a section of pork neck just to see what he would do. I really expected him to enthusiastically eat it. Being a puppy he enthusiastically tries to eat everything else in the house; books, toys, the table legs, the cat (you get the picture). Anyway he sniffed it and gingerly licked it for about 4 seconds then backed a way from it. After about 10 minutes he wouldn't even walk past it with out taking a very wide birth. 

So i picked it up and wrapped it up for later and decided to try something else. This time a couple of chicken gizzards. (I know this is not a full blown attempt at creating a balanced meal plan for him, I just wanted to see his reaction). Well the chicken gizzards were no different at first. But now as i right this he is laying down and trying it out.

How do you raw feeders first introduce a dog to raw? By the Way, the cat (who was a rescued stray) went after the pork neck with a vengeance!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok. Its been an hour and 26 minutes and the chicken gizzards are still in the bowl. 2nd attempt.... Fail. Maybe I should try something of higher quality. I just don't want to have to resort to feeding him filet minion just to get him to try some raw food!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

buy some frozen green tripe, most dogs never pass that up!
You could sear the meat quickly to bring out the flavors, it may be a way of kickstarting Ruger to try it?
Chicken gizards and pork necks are not what I would be offering to start, a turkey or chicken neck would be better.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

I never had a problem with dogs turning their nose up at raw, but I hear lightly searing the meat and adding a little garlic powder or cheese can help get them to try it. I wouldn't be trying bony bits yet. Maybe some chicken breast so he can get a taste and bring in the bony bits later after he's used to it.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I'll try some chicken breast next time. I also like the idea of lightly searing it for a few seconds. Maybe the smells will get him more excited about eating it. I'll be careful not to actually cook it.


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

My pup just played with chicken necks etc at first. She ate it with gusto when I gave her a half frozen one though.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

We've been going through this also. Is 4 months a little young? I dunno.

Our 8 monther loves hamburger, try that in small amounts. She hates chicken, we have to take it up and let her get several hours hungry before she'll eat it. She does love frozen chicken feet, however. Frozen or at least crunchy/frosty may help your dog accept it.

Also try pork tails, pork feet, soup bones with some meat, and cheap beef ribs. It will take a little experimentation, but it's worth it! Liesl has been on raw for about a month now and her coat is shiny, very energetic and alert, filling out nicely, no bad smell, and the poops are like little pecans, almost odorless.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I just give them a chicken back, thigh, or other chicken part and they eat.  I might crush the bone a bit with my knife, but I have never had to do anything special. 

4 months is not too young.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

2nd attempt today at feeding raw went much better. It had been almost a month so we tried it again. Went and purchased a 10bl bag of chicken thighs from walmart. Gave Ruger a whole thigh. At first he wouldn't touch it so I picked up and lightley seared it in the frying pan and added a little sprinkle of Garlic. It was still very raw, just the out side had a little heat on it. this time he ate the whole thing and when the cat tried to join him he growled at the cat and ran it off. this was a first as well since they usually eat out of the same bowl so I am guessing he really liked the raw chicken. Usuallly he is left inside the house during the day while we are at work. Today I decided to leave him in his kennel out side just incase of any diariah. We'll see how he did when I get home from work.


----------



## Ava (Mar 18, 2011)

I was mixing gripe in with kibble just to keep her interested. When that didn't work anymore I start mixing in 3 oz satin balls, then transitioned over. Tripe will help. Mixing in a little makerel could help too. Stinks is good. Not too young, some seen to raw. My little Aussie is also on raw and can't get enough.


----------

